# When is the Brooks Brothers Corporate Sale again?



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

I know there's some regularity to it - once a year at least. I missed it last time because their messages go to spam - got tired of hearing about the newest logoed crapola, but then I missed the sale some months back.

Any good guesses as to when they will have one again?

Cole


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

don't know about the corporate sale, but they are due for their annual friends & family sale... typically the middle of september... will probably by the weekend of the 15th, but don't hold me to that... it's usually been 25% off everything, even their "everyday values"...


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Great, I need some more slim fit shirts that can't reliably be found on the forum or eBay. I'll have to watch the junk folder.


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

When I hear for "real" I'll try to remember to post it here for you


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Hmm, there are a couple of sweaters marked down for the Labor Day Sale. Should I pull the trigger now or will they go down farther during F&F?


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

Historically, it's 25% off everything including sale prices... Pull the trigger only if you fear it won't be in stock in 2-3 weeks, or can't possibly live with out it!


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Does the corporate discount stack? It'd be like Brooks shirts for Macy's prices!


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

Pink and Green said:


> Does the corporate discount stack?


sometimes! depends on the relationship you have with the sales associate... some will swipe the corporate card to check for you, some won't...


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

My closest Brooks (not outlet) is probably Dallas. I'll have to use the online store. Sadface.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Pink and Green said:


> Does the corporate discount stack? It'd be like Brooks shirts for Macy's prices!


It does not at the outlets.


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

Pink and Green said:


> My closest Brooks (not outlet) is probably Dallas. I'll have to use the online store. Sadface.


if the outlet is closer, they also usually have a huge sale (at least 25% off) in the fall... i'll try to remember to let you know when i get the info in the mail...


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

salgy said:


> When I hear for "real" I'll try to remember to post it here for you


Was told tonight that the friends & family sale will be 25% off everything (including sale prices) 9/21-24


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

salgy said:


> Was told tonight that the friends & family sale will be 25% off everything (including sale prices) 9/21-24


This is what I was told as well. The trunk show will be around the same time . . . although that might vary depending on your location.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Awesome. Thanks for the looking out, crew. Gonna snag some slim fits in yellow and blue.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

One of these, but not the other, allows for stacking of % off + Brooks Buys. Is it corporate or F&F?


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Corporate works on regular priced items, and B Buys, e.g. shirts 3/$219 less 15% = $186.15; but not on sale items. 

F&F is 25% off, regular priced items, B Buys, and sale items.


----------



## sqroot3 (Jun 13, 2012)

is the sale a good time to buy some peal&co's, or can they be found at greater discount anywhere else/any other time?


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

There have been irregularly scheduled occasional 30% off corporate card sales. Sometimes you can find a closeout at more than 30% but there generally are only available in a few sizes. You can try to save another $25 by waiting, but the F&F will give the best selection.


----------



## sqroot3 (Jun 13, 2012)

excellent...
thread hijacking, but wondering if anyone knows...is the consensus that the peal & co's (C&J? AS?) are a good deal at that discounted price point?


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

I heard a rumor that the sale will commence on Friday the 21st of September.


----------



## Essential (Mar 20, 2012)

^ Not just a rumor, but a fact.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Brio1 said:


> I heard a rumor that the sale will commence on Friday the 21st of September.


F&F or corporate? Going to plug down on a couple of suits combined with Brooks Buys, and perhaps one or two other things.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

hookem12387 said:


> F&F or corporate? Going to plug down on a couple of suits combined with Brooks Buys, and perhaps one or two other things.


F&F: the sale will be ending on Monday the 23rd of September.


----------



## sqroot3 (Jun 13, 2012)

does brooks take shell cordovan footwear off of their site when the sale is running, as some have said? or, do the discounts not apply to shell, as others have said?


----------



## Jory (Mar 19, 2012)

sqroot3 said:


> does brooks take shell cordovan footwear off of their site when the sale is running, as some have said? or, do the discounts not apply to shell, as others have said?


Looks like all the cordovan footwear has been pulled off the site as of this morning.


----------



## sqroot3 (Jun 13, 2012)

*what a travesty!*

any experience with whether the discount will be given on shell cordovan shoes in-stores?


----------



## Jory (Mar 19, 2012)

sqroot3 said:


> any experience with whether the discount will be given on shell cordovan shoes in-stores?


Never hurts to ask, but I highly doubt it. The mailer I received specifically states that shell cordovan shoes are excluded from the sale in the fine print.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Brooks Buys on their suits went off the site. I'm going to call, but if that holds then I'll be waiting until the corporate sale in (I think) October. I'll post the results of my call after work, in case anyone else was looking at suits.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Glad to see F&F back. Unfortunately just killed the lawnmower, bought a new one and purchased a new Christmas Tree! May have to throw them on the credit card as pre-selected Christmas gifts. 

Also, J. Press seems to have something going too this weekend.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Pink and Green said:


> purchased a new Christmas Tree!


:icon_scratch: But won't it die before Christmas?


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Instead of water, I filled the basin with resin. It will live forever!

*Actually one of those large LED lit artificial jobs. It should be safe for years to come.


----------



## SLeiber (Apr 27, 2012)

Does anybody have any experience with how BB Extra-Slim Fit oxfords fit in comparison to the Ralph Lauren custom-fit oxfords? Size small RL oxfords fit me perfectly and I'm trying to find the closest match. I have a 16 inch neck which is large for somebody who wears a small and I know if I order a 16-x BB shirt it's going to be much too large in the body. My solution on the RL oxfords is simply moving the top button over and the problem is solved.

If anybody knows how the sizing of these two brands compare and if BB has what I'm looking for I would greatly appreciate it. Also, which of these two links (or another shirt entirely) should I be looking at for a nice oxford that can be worn casually. They are the same price and I'm having trouble determining the difference. Thanks in advance.

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...olor=BLUE&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...olor=BLUE&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Have you tried the slim fit in 16? I am a 16 neck, broad shoulders but narrow waist and they fit quite well. I'm afraid of what would happen with the extra slim fit...


----------



## SLeiber (Apr 27, 2012)

Pink and Green said:


> Have you tried the slim fit in 16? I am a 16 neck, broad shoulders but narrow waist and they fit quite well. I'm afraid of what would happen with the extra slim fit...


Unfortunately I haven't been able to try them on. I have no way of making it to the nearest BB store before the sale is over. If it's any help I'm about 5'9", 140lbs, 36R, 30" waist, 16" neck


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

I am 5'7", 150 lbs (too many smores), 40R, 32" waist and 16" neck. I find the slim fit look on me like traditional fit look on larger men. It won't be "zero slack" but it won't be parachute back either. You can return them via mail if they don't work. They are quite honestly the best dress shirts I've ever had*.

I think they would work for you, but the 36R thing does seem like the main concern.

*Never owned any Turnbull & Asser, TM Lewin or Mercer & Sons, just FYI.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

SLeiber said:


> Does anybody have any experience with how BB Extra-Slim Fit oxfords fit in comparison to the Ralph Lauren custom-fit oxfords? Size small RL oxfords fit me perfectly and I'm trying to find the closest match. I have a 16 inch neck which is large for somebody who wears a small and I know if I order a 16-x BB shirt it's going to be much too large in the body. My solution on the RL oxfords is simply moving the top button over and the problem is solved.
> 
> If anybody knows how the sizing of these two brands compare and if BB has what I'm looking for I would greatly appreciate it. Also, which of these two links (or another shirt entirely) should I be looking at for a nice oxford that can be worn casually. They are the same price and I'm having trouble determining the difference. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


I have tried on the RL custom fit oxford and found it to have a little too much extra material for me. When I was ready to "invest" in BB oxfords I scoured the internet for opinions on the various size options and determined that the extra slim fit was for me. When I took delivery my findings were confirmed; looks good, not like a blouse, stays tucked in. I am 6'2", 180. I wear a 16.5x36. I have a slender build but was slightly concerned about buying an "extra" slim fit. I think that BB starts off with such a generous cut in their traditional fit that by the time it gets to extra slim it is on par with the "slim" fit offered by other companies. You do have a genuine concern buying a 16 neck if you are a small in a sports shirt, but what is the harm of buying a few different combinations and trying them on? You always can send them back.


----------



## SLeiber (Apr 27, 2012)

I've been doing a bit more research around the web and I think the 16" extra-slim fit may actually fit pretty well. I've heard that BB has a very generous customer service department so hopefully I can just send them back if they don't fit. I'm still considering ordering 15.5" shirts though. I imagine I could move the top button over about .5" just like I do on the Ralph Lauren shirts.

Why doesn't BB offer oxfords in sport shirts without the tacky collars, lining, etc?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Did you find anything out about the corporate 30% off sale? F&F was fine, but I've got my eyes on a pair of boots that just popped up.



hookem12387 said:


> Brooks Buys on their suits went off the site. I'm going to call, but if that holds then I'll be waiting until the corporate sale in (I think) October. I'll post the results of my call after work, in case anyone else was looking at suits.


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

^ My BB source tells me to put some money aside for the 18th of October.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

*tents fingers*

Excellent. 

I did not want to wait until black Friday.


----------



## CdnTrad (May 27, 2012)

Ensiferous said:


> ^ My BB source tells me to put some money aside for the 18th of October.


Thanks for the confirmation. I'm going to start rolling my pennies.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

My Halloween costume will consist of a man who got a great deal on OCBD in BrooksCool weight.


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

Just got my invitation... Corporate sale is Thursday October 18th... 30% off!


----------



## sqroot3 (Jun 13, 2012)

sorry for the same question as before: will this sale apply to shell? i know there was a post on aaac a few years back where a member successfully used the discount on cordovan...

edit: darn, just saw the fine print stating cordovan is excluded, although i know there have been workarounds...


----------

